# Password



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

I've forgotten my password (keep logged on) but as I don't have access to the email that was originally on my membership, I can't use any other pc than this one......any suggestions.?

Cheers


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

Go into your 'profile', then at the top you will see 'Registration Information', enter your new email address & password. Then click 'submit'.

Job done (unless im missing something blindingly obvious?)


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

kmpowell said:


> Go into your 'profile', then at the top you will see 'Registration Information', enter your new email address & password. Then click 'submit'.
> 
> Job done (unless im missing something blindingly obvious?)





> Current password: *
> You must confirm your current password if you wish to change it or alter your e-mail address


You are missing something blindingly obvious.....


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> kmpowell said:
> 
> 
> > Go into your 'profile', then at the top you will see 'Registration Information', enter your new email address & password. Then click 'submit'.
> ...


Damn, that'll teach me to RTFM before posting advice!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

LOL.
:lol:

Any other suggestions?


----------



## kmpowell (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> LOL.
> :lol:
> 
> Any other suggestions?


Email Jae, he'll sort you out


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Will do.


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Don't forget to ask Jae to update the password for the TT Gallery as well - unless the new forum does it, Jae had to do this separately for me :?

Moley


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Forum and gallery are completely seperate systems - you h=can have different username / passwords for each. You can even have multiple gallery accounts :wink:


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

er, why dont you use the password reminder link on the log in page (on the other machine)....it sends you an email with the password in....

Cheers

Jae


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Jae said:


> er, why dont you use the password reminder link on the log in page (on the other machine)....it sends you an email with the password in....
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jae


I'd thought of doing that but I'm sure you have to specify the email address that correlates with your profile....Catch 22.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Hello?


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

r1 said:


> Hello?


Hiya!!


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

jampott said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello?
> ...


Brilliant!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:roll:


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

r1 said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


Who is?? Tim?? :lol: :lol: [smiley=speechless.gif]


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Sorted it - I remembered my password...


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]

What was it :wink:

Moley


----------

